# Mid-air mess!



## boris152 (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone here experiment with high speed photography? I know these pictures don't quite qualify, but I have SO much fun doing these with my brother!

If anyone has similar "frozen motion" pictures I'd like to see them!


----------



## Becky (Sep 14, 2006)

Hahaha I love them, did this involve a BB gun, used to do stuff like this a lot too!!!


----------



## boris152 (Sep 14, 2006)

Used to? Post them here if you still have them!


----------



## Becky (Sep 14, 2006)

I dont mean taking photos... I just mean generally arsing around with a pellet gun lol...


----------



## boris152 (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, damn.   I've seen your website (i told you that a couple days ago). Witht the quality of pictures you take I was excited to see what you did like this! bah!

Yes, generally arsing around with a pellet gun is great fun!

I'm using too many exclamation points!


----------



## kiwiluke (Sep 15, 2006)

the first shot is great, however i would crop it to remove some excess background
Luke


----------



## bjames (Sep 16, 2006)

What camera are you using? Did you use a continuous shot for this? I actually like the entire picture; you are able to see the full spray pattern.


----------



## boris152 (Sep 17, 2006)

The camera is a Canon Rebel XT (350d) with a 28-135mm lens. As for  actually getting the shot, my brother and I timed our shots together, his with the pellet gun, mine with the camera. Counted down 3-2-1, then fire, with my finger pressing the shutter (manually focused to cut the delay) as the can was already exploding. This method worked better than about 60% of the time, as long as my brother managed to hit the can. I have a lot of pictures of the cans just sitting there. 

Yeah, I like the spray pattern too, which is why I couldn't bring myself to crop much more than I did. But I still agree with kiwiluke; the background is really distracting. How to solve? Well, I _do_ have a prime 50mm lens with an f/1.8 that can really blur the background, but to get the framing right I would have to move a lot closer to the target.

Hmmm . . . moving closer to a target getting shot with a pellet gun? I'm sorry, in the interest of safety, I'm afraid I refuse.   Besides, who wants to risk Mt. Dew getting on a camera?

*edit* re-frame the shot to not include a distracting background? Oh. But that would be the easy way!


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 20, 2006)

boris152 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Hmmm . . . moving closer to a target getting shot with a pellet gun? I'm sorry, in the interest of safety, I'm afraid I refuse.  Besides, who wants to risk Mt. Dew getting on a camera?*
> 
> *edit* re-frame the shot to not include a distracting background? Oh. But that would be the easy way!


 
What, no sense of adventure?  j/k, i'm sure that would not be pleasant to clean up.  What did that mean old Mt. Dew do to you anyway?  

You shook it really good first right?  we had a whole case of 2 year old generic root beer that we shot with .22s... fun times.  I've seen a spoiled watermelon shot with a .270...  i wish i had high speed pics of that... there was nothing left but melon mush...


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 28, 2006)

I love the shots... they are so fun.


----------



## his4ever (Oct 11, 2006)

I recentlly saw a billboard for Moutain Dew that said
"Shaking the Dew makes him mad"
Now we know what happens when you shoot the Dew. Great Shots!


----------

